
Show HN: Message someone on WhatsApp without having them on your contacts list - MarvelousWololo
https://marvelouswololo.github.io/add-to-whatsapp-but-dont-add-to-my-contacts/
======
llampx
I really like this, thanks. However, I wasn't able to get the chat launched on
WhatsApp Desktop, which is installed on my system. Upon pressing the button to
send the message, I got a popup from Windows saying that there was no app
installed to handle this kind of link, and the only option I had was to search
for one on the store.

On the second try, it took me to web.whatsapp.com and once I logged in there,
it worked great. Nice little app!

Details: OS: Windows 10 Pro x64 (current) Browser: MS Edge 41.16299.785.0
WhatsApp Desktop Version 0.3.1242

------
GoodbyeEarl
oh boy, this is really useful! I wonder why whatsapp folks haven't made this
native, something like add a number to the app itself instead of relying
solely on your phone contacts

